# BBC documentary



## century (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello,

I am doing some research for a BBC documentary about Brits and their loos, and am looking for more unusual toilets to feature in the programme.  

I know that people frequently decorate their loos with items related to topics they are passionate about, so wondered if anyone on this site may have a particularly impressive WC they'd like to show off.

If you are interested, or can help point me in the right direction, please email kathryn.tregidgo@centuryfilmsltd.com or call 020 7378 6106.

Many thanks,
Kathryn


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 15, 2006)

Kathryn - that's a mighty brave first post, especially the bit about being pointed in the right direction.  I'm afraid that all you are going to get on this thread is "lavatory" humour - please ignore anything you hear from Walter Closset.  However, please let me welcome to the Chronicles and I hope you get some sensible responses to your request.


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 15, 2006)

SpaceShip said:


> …welcome to the Chronicles and I hope you get some sensible responses…



Talk about your SF Paradoxes…

I do believe I heard of someone who had made a toilet replica of the USS Enterprise, complete with a plaque referencing the "To boldy go…" tagline. An internet search would probably yeild something.


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 15, 2006)

Paige Turner said:


> Talk about your SF Paradoxes…


LOL - it's the way I tell 'em!

Did hear of a bloke who had a laugh machine fitted to his toilet seat so that whenever anyone sat on it it roared with hysterical laughter.  Worked every time - um, should I have said that?


----------

